# BUBS new pics 4th july - eyes open :)



## Maplewood Stud

hey everyone 

we finally have babies, and theres millions of them 

we brought 4 pregnant satin himi does that had been mated with a red satin buck.

the first doe gave birth on sunday and 1 has littered everyday up until wednesday.

mums are feeding the babies and themselves really well and ive managed to have a few sneaky peaks.

i tokk this pictures as im not really sure what colours to expect, i think theres a couple of blackish ones in there, but they have pink tunnies would that make them a tan?

anyway heres a pic sorry for the quality, its a pic of a pic as flash on my phone is too bright


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Certainly a fair amount there!

Good luck with them all, can't wait to get some himi's or siams myself!


----------



## Maplewood Stud

hm i know i havnt been brave enough to count them yet, i actually held a bubba yesterday 

havnt taken any babies out yet as wasnt sure what colours im looking at and dont wanna get rid of anything that i didnt mean to if that makes sense 

so any help on colours would be appreciated  x


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I know what you mean, problem with himi's is they are born practically white (or off-white) and develop their points as they get older, so its always hard to bring yourself to remove any!
same with siams, they get lighter with age!

can't help with colours myself, still learning to identify colours from a young age


----------



## Maplewood Stud

hm thats the problem im having,

some are just pink end of.

some are really black all over and some with a pink tummy.

and some are a burnt orange sort of colour

and some look to have slight patches?

help lol  x


----------



## Cait

The black ones are likely to be black or agouti, but since you have no idea about the genetics of the dad (red can carry just about anything) they could turn out to be something else too :lol: They won't be himalayan, siamese or red though if that helps you to decide.


----------



## april

You can also follow by the red eyes too


----------



## NaomiR

I don't think you'll have any himis either as Dad's "pet" background doesn't have any himi or siamese only one thing is guaranteed, they will all be satin 

And I'm sure they'll all be lovely too whatever colours they are, not long to wait now


----------



## Cait

If one parent is himalayan, she could get himalayan babies if the red also carries the albino (c) gene. Obviously it could carry absolutely anything if it hasn't been selectively bred for colour!


----------



## NaomiR

that makes sence but you said in your last post they WON'T be himalayan how could you know that then? :?


----------



## Maplewood Stud

guys ur confusing me lol 

out of the litter is it likely ill have

himis
reds
blacks
agouti

and some inbetweeners lol x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

is there any chance the really dark baby with white tummy would be a satin black fox? x

will try and get a pic later x


----------



## Cait

I said the DARK ones won't be himalayan


----------



## Cait

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> is there any chance the really dark baby with white tummy would be a satin black fox? x
> 
> will try and get a pic later x


All dark babies will have pink stomachs until they get a bit older and all the colour comes through properly. I think it's too soon to tell if you have a fox, and from the parents I'd say it's unlikely.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ok thats fair enough.

was just asking as a few have pink tummies and a few of the same size and age have darki tummies to match the rest of their body, just thought it was wierd that some were different, x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

right guys, ive just taken some new pics...

what u reckon 

heres the bubbas in the nest










little black moo (her tummy is also black)










himi moo?










and a red moo










and a few having a cuddle


----------



## violet1991

all the belly thing is, is that it takes longer to show any colour on it.

cute  can't wait till i have more pinkies now, i don't have many litters really.

Vi x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

more news, just checked bubbas again and 1 of the black babies tummies is starting to go a silvery white colour. 

and theres also a very strange coloured one - it looks silvery dove colour, hes a lot grayer compared to the "himi" coloured ones  x


----------



## NaomiR

MouseBreeder said:


> I said the DARK ones won't be himalayan


Okay I'm sorted thanks :lol:

Leigh they are totally divine babies will you stop stressing about their colours all will become clear VERY soon I promise 

- They really do grow up a lot quicker than you think


----------



## Maplewood Stud

i know im just trying to work out there colours so i know what im looking at lol,
i think theyre totally adorable anyway - i love them no matter what colour they are, but i expect i would even if they all came out a sludgy brown lol. 
just intrigued by the black witht he light tummy, x


----------



## NaomiR

yes it is very exciting I know how you must feel, my first "pet" litter thrilled me to bits too as each day they all changed so much I couldn't wait to see them every morning :lol:

might have to steal some satins off you


----------



## Maplewood Stud

course u can  we should have some little eyes start opening today  x


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Looove the reds 

Gimme! gimme! gimme! :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud

u can have some if u like, theyre mainly boys tho i think x


----------



## Debbie

They are so cute when they are tiny and I do love them once they just start getting about too (the flea baby stage as we call it   ) What a colourful bunch you will have, how lovely !!


----------



## Maplewood Stud

i know i didnt expect to have so many different colours,

i have def got himi, red and self black

amd also a few that i think are fawn, silver/dove and some blacks with silver tummies.

im very lucky and also very proud  lol x


----------



## Erica08

i tokk this pictures as im not really sure what colours to expect, i think theres a couple of blackish ones in there, but they have pink tunnies would that make them a tan?

I was told that if they have a pink tummy they will be self and that tans get a creamy colored belly almost right away. You certinly got a hand full good luck with them all.


----------



## sommy

plucked up the courage to count them yet?


----------



## Maplewood Stud

yeah, bloody 47 there were, have taken some out


----------



## Maplewood Stud

look everybody, we have eyes 





































this is us cuddling up with our brothers and sisters 



















and this is us eating breakfast with mum 










what u reckon guys, cute or what  x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

also a message to cait, the himi coloured and the silvery coloured ones have black eyes :? x


----------



## julieszoo

That's a big pile of babies! Very pretty


----------



## x.Laura.x

awwwh they are GORGEOUS!!! looking very healthy aswell  x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

thanks, yeah they seem healthy they all have very fat tummies full up with milk, and mums have very chubby tummies too, some naughty person has been overtreating them with mealworms 0 x


----------



## Velvet_Meece

OMG they are gorgeous, if only there was a way of getting them to mee! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## NaomiR

they are stunning Leigh I'm still getting over the shock at how many they all had between them my eyes water just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud

i can always courier them to u sarah if this 1 we use is any good x and thanks naomi i cant believe it either, they didnt look bit enough to have that many did they x yesterday bubs starting having a wander and today theyre running round all over the place x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

i think i may have some doves  x


----------



## x.Laura.x

hey how are they all doing? x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

theyre fine thanks, keeping me awake atm tho lol, theyre running round like looneys from 1 end of tank to the other  theres a couple having the odd nibble at food, theres so many different coloured bubs its easy to tell whos who lol, i have some himi coloured with pink and black eyes, what i think is fawn with pink eyes, rusty red with pink and black eyes, a dark silvery dove ish colour with pink and black eyes and 2 diff types of black, some black all over and some with a silvery tummy, its very exciting, will try and get more pics x


----------

